# I want to know everything



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

When Moose turns 6 months (we still have 3 1/2 months lol) old I am going to enter him in a Rally-O trial. I have done google searches but can't seem to find much about what I want to know  So, tell me everything! What I should wear? what your first trial was like? Did you feel you were prepared before? Did you feel like you weren't as prepared as you thought afterwards? 
Just tell me anything you know about Rally-O


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I love that you started this thread! I am looking into Rally-O, too, and I am soaking up as much info as I can find. I found it really informative to attend a small rally/obedience trial where the exhibiters and spectators, not to mention the judges, were in close quarters. I just sat still and listened to everything! =) Also, the group that conducts our obedience classes are very involved in competing and seem to be great resources. If you're doing any kind of "formal" obedience training, the instructors may be a great place to gather info. I've found a bunch of stuff on YouTube, particularly a set of clips from RallyJudge and a set from Expert Village. Although, nothing beats real life experience, so I hope you get a lot of responses on this thread! Best of luck.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

That is a great idea! I will have to find some trials to sit in on! No formal training for us, though I might find somewhere where we can do a couple practice courses at 5 months to get more of a feel for what its like. I have been looking on youtube as well. Thanks! Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Some suggestions ...



Obtain a copy of the rulebook. Study it, and know it like the back of your hand.

Spectate. So much can be gained through backseat judging other competitors, and observing judges.

Know your judges, what they look for, how they mark etc.

Ring steward at a trial or fun match. I can't think of a better way to recieve experience "in the ring", without actually entering.

Participate in fun matches. Have a friend video your performance for you to critique afterwards, and use it to make improvements.

Learn how to read the premium list, and gather information from it. Contact the trial chair if more info is needed.

Indoor or outdoor ? ... choose where you think you and your dog will work best. Sometimes, ie attire can be decided upon by the venue.

Ensure that a young dog has generalized sufficiently.

Proofing, proofing, and yes ... even more proofing.


Above all, ... have fun, and learn to giggle at your mistakes.
As they say .. there will always be another trial.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know when I was starting to do Agility, what helped the most was going to trials and working as "ring crew" and listening to what people had to say. It gives you a more overall view of what the dogs should be doing. I want to start Rally with Susie but unfortunately there are not any trials in my area. I have only seen one Rally trial and that was put on just before the Agility at one trial so I just saw the more advanced class. I may have to do more travelling next year in order to see some more Rally trials and I am already travelling a lot on the weekends to Agility trials.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> What I should wear?


Depends on the trial, I think. What organization are you competing through? The APDT Rally ring is extremely laid back. An AKC Rally trial being held on the same grounds as an Obedience trial might require something a bit more formal. A standalone AKC Rally trial might be a little more dressed down.



> what your first trial was like?


Like this 






It was at my own training club, it was a small trial, and I felt really ready for it. We hadn't taken Rally class in MONTHS, but kept up practice with friends and attended the run-thrus that my club held. 

If you can get to a trial to watch or help out, you'll feel a lot better about entering, I think!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks MissMutt for sharing that  I am pretty confident in his abilities already. I would feel comfortable entering him right after he is done with his shots if it was allowed. Its my abilities that I get nervous about. Will I be able to read the signs fast enough (and remember what they mean lol) for him not to get too distracted? Will I trip and fall? Just stupid stuff like that.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You walk the course without the dog before you run it. There is a "walk-thru" time where all handlers come out for 10 minutes or so and walk the course. So, you don't really need to read the signs when you're out there with your dog because you're already familiar with what they are. That said, I DO double check sometimes while on course, but it really only takes a split second to read it (especially if you've read it already doing the walk through).

Course maps are also usually supplied, so you can study the course on a piece of paper before your turn.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't know about the walk through. That makes me feel a little bit better


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Which organization do you plan on competing through?

APDT does offer a Puppy Level - treats are allowed in the ring and the course is shorter. Not sure what the age limit is, but I'd gander it's lower than AKC's.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have no idea lol. I plan on registering both with the AKCs Canine companions registry, but thats the only registry I knew about


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Depends on the trial, I think. What organization are you competing through? The APDT Rally ring is extremely laid back. An AKC Rally trial being held on the same grounds as an Obedience trial might require something a bit more formal. A standalone AKC Rally trial might be a little more dressed down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice!!! Marge is a pretty dog, btw. I'm thinking Tags first rally is going to be with APDT so I can use food if needed. We're weaning off it well, but it would be nice for him to have a "surprise!" cookie in the middle of the ring, I think


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes - I really like the APDT format, especially for younger dogs, or stressy dogs, etc. I don't use treats as often as I used to (maybe one per course) but it's nice to know that they are there.

Most judges will also let you have a "cookie run" where you are NQ'd but can break the rules (ie. give treats at undesignated signs or hold treats in your hand).


----------

